# Can anyone familiar with German WW II photographic equipment tell me what this is???



## Sgt._Pepper (Mar 29, 2014)

I have reason to believe this camera came from  Peenemünde (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peenem%C3%BCnde) and was mounted to German military planes to film V2 rocket tests.

I am very interested in learning as much as possible about what this is and how it was used.

Thanks!


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 29, 2014)

You can probably ask Derrel, I'll bet he'll know.  He was running a bar in Morocco during the war.  Then I guess some old flame of his showed up with her new hubby.  They were both on the run from the Nazi's and things kind of turned to crap from there.  But on the upside he really did look cool in that hat.


----------



## compur (Mar 29, 2014)

Well, I was running a charter fishing boat in Martinique during the war (ever been bit by a dead bee?) but I do know that a Movikon MKH 16 is a 16mm movie camera. Looks like a high speed motorized version of it.


----------



## Mike_E (Mar 29, 2014)

Anybody want to buy this statue of a bird?

Bad paintjob but it's nice and heavy.


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 29, 2014)

Try here...... 16mmFilmtalk.com :: Index


----------



## 71M (Mar 29, 2014)

Vairee interestink, hair generahl.

top left photo...
16mm cam p3


----------

